# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  Update کردن Windows CE

## iman_s52

با سلام
من یه دستگاه جمع آوری اطلاعات دارم که روش ویندوز CE نسخه 4.2 روش نصبه می خواستم ببینم چطوری میشه روی این دستگاه ویندوز CE 5 نصب کنم ؟؟؟؟؟
همچین چیزی امکانش هست ؟؟ اصلا آپدیتی واسه اینکار هست ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Nima_NF

برای pocketPC ها که اگر قرار باشد چنین کاری انجام پذیرد باید توسط شرکت این قابلیت ارائه شود (که تا کنون کسی ارائه نکرده است) ، چون کسی به صورت فردی نمی تواند مثلا یک نسخه از مایکروسافت بخرد و سپس روی دستگاه خود نصب کند. البته امکان update آن در همان سری وجود دارد (مثل سرویس پک).
البته قبلا این مورد را دیده ام که افرادی به شکل غیر قانونی (و البته بدون تضمین) update از یک به سری دیگر را انجام داده اند (با پیدا کردن پک آن) ولی نیازمندی آن داشتن حداقل نیاز های سخت افزاری است که مثلا در سری های جدید باید به صورت جداگانه ram سخت افزاری داشته باشند.

----------


## iman_s52

بله 
حق با شما بود با شرکتشون که تماس گرفتم گفتند که این کار امکان نداره و دستگاهای جدیدشون از CE 5 روشون نصبه.
ممنون

----------

